# [APP] [4.1+] [ROOT] App Profiles



## wedgess (May 18, 2013)

*NOTE: Root is required=*​​​​​


> ​*Description*​​​This application allows you to create and set profiles for individual applications. The default profile settings are Maximum and Minimum CPU frequencies and the CPU scaling Governor.​These are just the basic default settings. You can add more settings through the commands option in the navigation drawer. The commands which you add here will be added to any new profiles you create.​The built in root browser allows for easy browsing to your custom commands path.​


​​​


> ​*Help me translate this application*​​https://github.com/garwedgess/App_Profiles_translations​


​​​


> ​*Screenshots*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​​​​


----------

